# "Servus" from Austria



## jhunnius (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi there,

my name is Jan, I live in Austria, although I'm German. I found this forum by pure chance, and I can't even pronounce how happy I am I did.

I used to be a quite decent clarinet player when I was younger, but when I did my studies later, I focused more on rock music than classical, mainly playing guitar and recording/mixing.

I wrote a lot of tunes, most of them electronic on home computers or rock pieces, more recently I did some mainly VST based remixes of earlier 8 or 16 bit computer work.

Friends and family don't stop telling me, my music sounds a lot like movies, TV shows or commercials. I'm pretty much open to anything style-wise, but in the past I tried to craft music in Pink Floyd's or similar style mainly, so more the song direction with some concept-album touches. It seems, composing music to enhance video is more suited to me though.

So I'm trying to become more proficient in the arts of orchestration (I do have some education in the area, ear training, harmony training, I played in an orchestra, I know some literature, ...), MIDI mockups, and producing what I like to name "video enhancing music" (TV shoes, movies, computer games, commercials and the like).

I also plan to take the EIS course, or at least try the first lessons and see how that works for me, but I have to wait a bit due to budget and more importantly schedule issues (I'm changing my day job in a few weeks, and both old and new job are pretty demanding, but fortunately well paying as well).

I don't feel confident enough to post work just yet, but I hope that I'll be there soon.

I enjoy reading the articles of you guys a lot, and I already did learn a lot was well. I'll come up with some questions today... 

Cheers, Jan.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Apr 25, 2007)

Welcome to VI, Jan! Its nice you found us. Never been to Austria but I've heard its nice there. Enjoy the forum!


----------



## spoon (Apr 25, 2007)

Born in Innsbruck but living in Germany (though being german now) I great you with a kind "SERVUS"



Enjoy this nice place...


----------

